# Cowboy Steaks on the BGE. Help needed



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Cooking these bad boys up tonight on the Egg. This will be my first time doing Cowboys steaks. I already salt and peppered them. I'm needing cooking temps and time. Thx in advanced .
Whyme


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

It would be a shame to overcook em. I usually just cut into one if it looks done enough take them up.


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Remove top vent and open bottom vent. Run temp up to 650-700. Have steaks seasoned and at room temp ready to go. Place steaks on grill. Close lid. Cook for one minute. Open and flip. Close and cook for another min. Close bottom vent and put kill cap on top and cook for two more minutes. Remove and let stand on warm plate for 10 minutes the eat. (for rare/med rare)


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Put a probe in them. I like mine about 105 degrees. That would be about blue rare.


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Sounds like a winner. Time to light it up. Will post pix of after the cook. Wife said to cook just one since they are so big. LOL 
Whyme


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

There is no Time, there is only Internal Temp.
A good instant read digital thermometer is my best friend at the smoker/grill and in the kitchen, I use a Lavatools 'Javelin" a good budget priced tool.
My Thermworks 'Smoke' dual probe thermometer is also indispensable, monitors both cooking and meat temps.

Pull the steak when it is 3'-5' below the target temp.

Rare - 120'-125'
Med Rare - 130'-135'
Medium - 140'-145'
Med Well - 150'-155'
Well -160'

Now cooking methods for steaks is a whole other topic.


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Well the cook is over. Resting the cowboy.


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Watcha gonna do with the other steak? Coulda been breakfast.


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

MrFish said:


> Put a probe in them. I like mine about 105 degrees. That would be about blue rare.


Thats not blue rare! That's still kicking! Hahaha . More like run en through a brush fire to get the hair off !


----------



## flappininthebreeze (Jul 13, 2009)

Downtime2 said:


> Remove top vent and open bottom vent. Run temp up to 650-700. Have steaks seasoned and at room temp ready to go. Place steaks on grill. Close lid. Cook for one minute. Open and flip. Close and cook for another min. Close bottom vent and put kill cap on top and cook for two more minutes. Remove and let stand on warm plate for 10 minutes the eat. (for rare/med rare)


Perfect recipe there, just be careful opening the lid, especially after closing the vents. The influx of air will make it flare up. Burp, burp, burp again, or you'll lose your arm hair. Ask me how I know.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

flappininthebreeze said:


> Perfect recipe there, just be careful opening the lid, especially after closing the vents. The influx of air will make it flare up. Burp, burp, burp again, or you'll lose your arm hair. Ask me how I know.


Hey eyebrows are optional when you grill on the BGE. I watched a fella get his BGE 900 deg then close the lid, then he went to put the steaks on and just popped the top. Looked like a major volcano eruption. I just got "hey don't...." out of my mouth. Well, he was bald mostly. He is all the way now.


----------



## Jgatorman (Jun 8, 2013)

We reverse sear the big Cowboy cut rib eyes. Cook them low and slow until the desired temperature pull out to let rest. Crank up the grill as high as it'll go once it reaches max temperature place the steak over indirect heat shutting off a burner or two if required for 5 or so minutes till steak has a good sear. The steak comes out perfect every time.


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

I will say the steaks were very delicious. As for the other steak it was vacuum sealed and waiting for this Saturday. 
Whyme


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

Well hell, read the title and thought you needed help eating it. 

SO DISAPPOINTING....


Looked great though.:thumbup:


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Jgatorman said:


> We reverse sear the big Cowboy cut rib eyes. Cook them low and slow until the desired temperature pull out to let rest. Crank up the grill as high as it'll go once it reaches max temperature place the steak over indirect heat shutting off a burner or two if required for 5 or so minutes till steak has a good sear. The steak comes out perfect every time.


Burner? What the hell is a burner? 

I cook em the same way....over lump charcoal.:thumbsup:


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

halo1 said:


> Thats not blue rare! That's still kicking! Hahaha . More like run en through a brush fire to get the hair off !


My wife always said "blow his nose & wipe his a**.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

I can't believe you shared one with your wife.


----------

